# Bonavita Digital Temp Kettle



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

My Bonavita has decided to stop working, I've had it around 6-7 years so perhaps not too bad.

the question is what should I buy to replace it with? There are loads more options now than there was back then..

cheers,

Rom


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Those Fellow Stag kettles look slick if you have deep pockets!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Stu Beck said:


> Those Fellow Stag kettles look slick if you have deep pockets!


 Yeah I seen them


----------

